# Vorschläge für Rute+Rolle am und aufm Fluss



## Ötsch (11. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
nach 10 Jahren hat mich das Angelfieber wieder gepackt, da ich nun wieder mehr Zeit für das Hobby habe. Wie jeder habe ich damals klein Angefangen auf Friedfisch zu Angeln mit der Pose und nem Wurm am Haken.

Dieses möchte ich gerne auch weiterhin vortführen, habe mich schon ein wenig Informiert! 
So nun zum eigentlichen Thema 

Ich möchte gerne AUF und AM Fluss Angeln, der Fluss hat wenig Strömung is ca. 3-5 Meter tief und ca. an der breitesten Stelle 20 Meter Breit.

Wie schon erwähnt würde ich gerne weiterhin mit Pose Angeln und hinzu möchte ich gerne das Spinnen erlernen!
Meine Zielfischarten die ich fangen will sind Friedfische, Hecht, Zander, Barsch und vllt auch mal nen Aal.

Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 500 euro für Ruten+Rollen+Schnur.
Kann auch ruhig drüber liegen muss aber nich  ^^
Würde gerne so 3 Ruten haben mit denen man die genannten Zielfische ordentlich drillen kann 

Nun bin ich mal auf eure vorschläge gespannt!

Achso was mir noch einfällt vllt kann mir jemand ja mal sagen was das mit den Baitcast zu tun hat finde eher wenige erklärungen darüber und muss sagen das ich es schon interessant finde!

Freue mich schon auf eure Vorschläge.
MFG otsch#h


----------



## Philipp_do (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorschläge für Rute+Rolle am und aufm Fluss*

Also Spinnrute kann ich dir wärmstens ne Greys prowla platinum specialist lure in 2,13 mit 14-40 gr empfehlen, dazu passt eine daiwa  lexa 2500 kostet zusammen ca 250€ damit hast du erstmal Ruhe und kannst alles damit fangen was an raubfisch in deinem gewässer vorkommen wird denk ich. Ist meine absolute liblingskombo im Moment und ich habe schon einiges anderes gefischt .... Schnur ne 8 braid , Daiwa oder oder 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir schonmal helfen. 

Grüße


----------



## Philipp_do (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorschläge für Rute+Rolle am und aufm Fluss*



Philipp_do schrieb:


> Also Spinnrute kann ich dir wärmstens ne Greys prowla platinum specialist lure in 2,13 mit 14-40 gr empfehlen, dazu passt eine daiwa  lexa 2500 kostet zusammen ca 250€ damit hast du erstmal Ruhe und kannst alles damit fangen was an raubfisch in deinem gewässer vorkommen wird denk ich. Ist meine absolute liblingskombo im Moment und ich habe schon einiges anderes gefischt .... Schnur ne 8 braid , Daiwa oder oder
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir schonmal helfen.
> 
> Grüße



Ps die anderen combos fallen in der Regel wesentlich günstiger aus, außer du willst direkt in den high end Sektor, spare aber nicht an der Spinnkombo, das bereut man schnell aufgrund des feelingverlustes...


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorschläge für Rute+Rolle am und aufm Fluss*

Baitcaster sind einfach andere Rollen, mit anderer Technik die auf der Rute sitzen statt drunter hängen... 

Kuck dir mal ein paar Videos bei Youtube an.

Mit der Baitcaster musst du erst mal werfen üben, das kostet am Anfang etwas Nerven, das ist durch die drehende Rollle nicht so einfach wie bei ner Spinning. Da wirfst du erst mal Perücken wie blöd.

Obs besser ist oder nicht, darüber kann man philosophieren... Mir machts einfach spaß!

Ist allerdings auch nicht ganz billig, die Rute-Rolle-Kombi muss besser abgestimmt sein wie bei ner Spinning und je leichter die geworfenen Köder sein sollen desto teurer wirds. Ne Rolle, die 5 g Köder werfen kann fängt mal bei 200 Euro an... Rute gibts günstigere...

Ich würds so machen wie Philipp empfohlen hat! 1 vernünftige Kombo für alles und dann schauen obs Spaß macht und dann entsprechend aufstocken... Aber es wird so enden wie bei allen von uns... Irgendwann kannst du deine Kombos im Keller nicht mehr zählen! ;-)))


----------



## Franky (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorschläge für Rute+Rolle am und aufm Fluss*

Moin...
Was ist denn auf und/oder am Fluss angeln? Ich angel immer im Fluss.... 
Malso generell in den Raum geworfen, was da an Geschirr reichen sollte, um Deine Methode und Zielfische zu erwischen...
- Spinnrute in 2,70 m und um 40 g WG (Hier fraglich die Uferbeschaffenheit, Überhänge, Böschung etc) mit 6-7 kg geflochtener Schnur (Rolle mit Kapazität ca 100 m 0,30 mm Mono)
- Posen(Float)-Rute um 3,60 m und 30 g WG, dazu 0,25 und 0,3 mm Mono (Rolle mit Kapazität ca 100 m 0,30 mm Mono))
- "Allround"-Rute um 3,30 m und 60 g WG, dazu 0,3 mm Mono. Rolle mit Kapazität ca 100 m 0,35 mm Mono)

Baitcaster sind nix weiter als Multirollen - werden halt anders gefischt als Stationärrollen und es bedarf einiges an Übung, damit vernünftig zu werfen. Für Dein Vorhaben erst einmal vollkommen über und flüssig!


----------



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorschläge für Rute+Rolle am und aufm Fluss*

Hallo,

schön das du das schönste Hobby der Welt wieder aufgenommen hast 

Ich würde eventuell mit einer Grund/Karpfenrute, einer Stellfischrute und einer Spinnrute anfangen.

Mit der Karpfenrute kannst du jegliche Grundmontage fischen, aber auch schwere Posenmontagen auf Raub und Friedfisch. Ich spreche da jetzt nicht vom feinen Stippen, sondern eher etwas schweres Geschirr.

Mit der Stellfischrute kannst du toll auf Hecht, Zander und Aal angeln. Mit der Länge kannst du die Montage parallel kurz über Grund anbieten, ohne das dir die Strömung des Flusses die ganze Geschichte ans Ufer presst.

Für beide Ruten eignet sich eine entsprechende Freilaufrolle.

Es gibt zwar keine Allroundspinnrute, aber du kannst Kompromisse eingehen. Mit einer schnellen Aktion zwischen brettig und wabbelig kannst du dir die verschiedenen Spinnmethoden aneignen und dich im Anschluss spezialisieren. Wenn dich das Fieber gepackt hat, werden sich die Ruten schnell vermehren, denn du willst eine leichte für Forelle und Barsch, eine entsprechend schnelle und harte Rute für die Gummifisch-Angelei auf Zander und Hecht etc... von Baitcast fangen wir gar nicht erst an, da gibt es wieder viele Unterschiede.

Wenn das deinen Vorstellungen entspricht können wir ja Vorschläge nennen. Momentan tu ich mir aber schwer, weil ich nicht rauslesen kann wo dein Schwerpunkt liegt (Pose, Grund, Spinnfischen).


----------



## Ötsch (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorschläge für Rute+Rolle am und aufm Fluss*

Moin erstmal 

danke für eure Antworten schonmal!

@Philipp_do: Sieht nach einer echt tollen combo aus muss ich sagen! Einziges was mich bissel stört das keine ersatzspule zur Daiwa mitgeliefert wird!

@Stoney0066: ja hab mir jetzt mal paar baitcast videos angeguckt und muss sagen ich werde wohl für den einstieg bei stationär bleiben  

@Franky: hahaha naja ich mein vom Ufer aus und vom Boot :q

@RayZero: hab mir nochmal paar Gedanken gemacht und werde für den Anfang erstmal nur eine Kombo holen! 

Diese soll sich dann doch eher auf das Spinnenfischen konzentrieren!

Ich denke aber mal, wenn ich das paar Monate gemacht habe werde ich auch mal andere Sachen ausprobieren.
Nur eine sache zu machen wäre ja auch langweilig ^^



So ich hab auch nochmal geguckt und was gefunden! Vllt könnt ihr ja mal eure meinung zu der Kombo abgeben! 

*Rute:
*

*Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 702ML 2,13m 5-25g*

*Rolle:*


*Abu Garcia Revo Neos 20S         *

*oder*
*Ryobi Zauber CF 2000*



Was haltet ihr von der Kombo?
Ich geb lieber bissel mehr geld aus wie bei allem manchmal is halt mehr besser finde ich  ^^


----------



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorschläge für Rute+Rolle am und aufm Fluss*

Die Rocke ist natürlich eine tolle Rute - meistens wird sie allerdings zum Spinnfischen mit Gummifisch auf zander in Verbindung gebracht (natürlich in der größeren Variante). Hier ein kleiner Bericht:

http://www.veit-wilde.de/spinnrute__rocksweeper__von_abu_garcia.html

Du solltest dir das aber genau überlegen und nicht gleich wahllos die teurste Rute kaufen 

Auf welche Räuber soll es denn überhaupt gehen? Eher Hecht und Zander oder eher Barsch und Forelle?


----------



## Ötsch (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorschläge für Rute+Rolle am und aufm Fluss*

@RayZero: Der Bericht bestätigt nochmal was ich von diese Rute schon gelesen habe! 

Also gezielt soll erstmal auf Barsch, Zander und Forelle gegangen werden! 
Und ich finde mit dem Wurfgewicht von 5-25g und einer länge von 2,13 liege ich da doch gut drin oder nich? 

Klar überlege ich mir das ganz genau da es ja auch ne menge Geld ist


----------



## Pippa (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorschläge für Rute+Rolle am und aufm Fluss*

..........


----------



## Ötsch (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vorschläge für Rute+Rolle am und aufm Fluss*

Ja ich weiß das ich mich da bissel verschleiert habe! 
Aber das kann ja auch mal passieren  

Will jetzt auf alle fälle erstmal nur eine Kombo haben! 

Da ich mir bestimmt noch mehrere zulegen werde


----------

